# Taking care of fresh caught fish



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Had a conversation with some old timers this morning at breakfast and was surprised to hear one of them didn't like to eat fish. With glazed eyes he hearkened back to the days we could catch bucket loads of Lake Michigan smelt by dip netting in the local streams.

He said after a long night of cleaning the little translucent fish, the smell effected him. Well of course, fish really get smelly after a few hours!

So I told him my way. Now my way may not be the best way, but it works for me. I am also happy to share it here.

When one catches a fish, it should immediately be placed in ice water in the summer, and not allowed to freeze in the winter. Wintertime it is simple, just place water in cooler for the fish. Then, should one want really clean fish, cut the gills so the blood runs out.

When you get home the fish should immediately be cleaned. Now, I am not perfect, and sometimes I am too tired and wait until the next day. So I know it makes a big difference!

The next step is a must. Just cover the bottom of your sink with icy water and place in the cleaned fish. Pour a few glugs of vinegar into the water. More glugs for more fish less glugs for less fish. And mix it up. "Glugs", I like that word.

Don't let it sit for more than 3 minutes lest the flesh begins to soften. At this point swish it around real strong like. This will take the smelly blood and slime out of the fish. Fish fillets should now be glowing white.

You can also do this for store bought fish, it will freshen them up.

Most times I will bread fish right away after cleaning. My favorite is a very light coating of corn flour that is seasoned, I like using different combinations of seasoning every time. Allow the fish to be in the refrigerator for at least an hour, allowing the flour to adhere to the fish.

Sometimes I marinate the fish overnight. In the summer I would add some ice cubes to the water. Again, a different combination of seasoning is used every time, but regulars include freshly grated black pepper, dried hot peppers, and seasalt.

Sometimes the wifey will bake fish, but normally I fry them in a hot skillet of olive oil and place the fish on paper towels to cool. 

I am going fishing tomorrow, I'll let you all know how well it goes!


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

When I had my boat, at the end of the fishing day I would buy bags of ice and put the ice in the livewell and ice down the fish. That really helped keep them fresh.

I have heard soaking fish fillets in cold milk for a bit helps take away some of the fish smell.

I do know that when you are finished cleaning your fish, when you wash your hands with soap, if you pour a bunch of common table salt in both hands and lather up with both the soap and salt, there is no fish smell on your hands. 

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh, I will have to try that. Thanks.

You can find a story and pictures of fillets from last weekend's trip

HERE.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I never keep fish on a stringer or any other way.....I fish in streams and small rivers for the most part wading or a canoe. I take a fish off the hook, gut it right then and put it in a ziploc on ice....big difference in taste and freshness.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I had heard, and please tell me if I'm wrong, that if you're going to freeze fresh fish, to freeze it in a ziploc bag of water. That's supposed to keep it fresher. Any truth to that?


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Charleen said:


> I had heard, and please tell me if I'm wrong, that if you're going to freeze fresh fish, to freeze it in a ziploc bag of water. That's supposed to keep it fresher. Any truth to that?


Makes a big difference...seems to eliminate freezer burn that way. Just make sure no air is in the bag. I have also heard to get rid of "strong" smelling fish, is to defrost the fish in milk.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I get fresh caught frozen walleye from a coworker (I trade eggs for fish), and all he does is clean it and freeze it in water. 

I thaw it out and it's so, so good! But then, it is walleye not one of the stronger tasting/smelling fish.

I've had some near a year in the freezer, and still thought it tasted fine. In fact, I'm having some that was packed in August for dinner this weekend.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

We (husband, not me!!!) clean it immediately after it's killed. Rinse thoroughly & put in salty baking soda water overnight in fridge. Rerinse thoroughly before cooking or freezing. We freeze it in water, too.

I'll try the vinegar treatment--sometimes the salt water doesn't get all the blood out.


----------

